# Odd Lot



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Stopped in Odd Lots today (Mich store), and they had quite a few items out.

Notibles:
1) rope light (purple-orange) $7
2) Complete Bucky $10
3) Adult Masks $7

Last year I found light up skulls for $2. Didn't see them today but I'm sure they're still stocking shelves as it comes in.
Also they stock flood light holders with stake for $2.99.


----------

